# 10mm G20 or Big Revolver



## teethdoc (Dec 1, 2011)

Does it boil down to personal preference?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 1, 2011)

I carry a 5.5" Super Blackhawk as woods backup sometimes, though I wouldn't mind having another 10mm of some sort.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2011)

To hunt with?  That big revolver is more versatile.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 1, 2011)

A recolver is more versatile as Randy said. I have killed a deer with my g20. The shot was about 45 yards and shot him in the neck. It was a small island deer and the bullet only penetrated about six inches before stopping under the offside skin, breaking the skin but not exiting. It did center a vertebrae. I don't think it would have a problem passing through on a broadside heart/lung shot because the chest cavity lacks the density of the neck. My g20 really is a 30 yard gun and I wouldn't have taken the shot had I known it was that much more than 30. I wouldn't consider the g20 as a good choice for a primary weapon for handgun hunting unless you are setting up like you would bowhunting or still hunting in the thick stuff. My g20 has replaced my 629 as a woods walk gun and I wouldn't hesitate to shoot any size deer with it. It will also be my pig stalking gun after I get an aftermarket barrel and get some 200 grain cast bullets loaded for it. One thing about it is it is alot more fun to practice with than the 629 at least for me. I set up some swinging steel plates 3 and 6 inches from 15-50 yards and blast away.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 1, 2011)

ejs1980, what ammo were you using,and  factory or handloads.

I have been carrying a G29 as a backup/CCW this season. I have some pretty warm handloaded XTP 180s I want to try if a deer will give me a close shot.

About 35 yards is about as good as I can do with open sights to be sure of a good hit.
I know that most of the commercially available ammo for the 10mm is pretty mild with the exception of DT,Buffalo and a few other small ammo makers.

I do agree a big revolver is more versatile but I like the dual usage of the little? G29. You do have to hunt like you are bowhunting, I wear a mask,gloves and pick stands where the shots should be close, the deer have refused to cooperate but it will blow up an armadillo.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was using a handload of 180xtp over 800x. I haven't tried the double tap or buffalo bore but can say that before I could get close to the double tap velocities accuracy went south. The load I'm shooting now is a 180 xtp just over 1200 fps. For me I can hit a 3 inch plate at 30 yards pretty much 100 percent of the time. At 50 yards I'm 50/50 with some of the misses being real close but a few are far enough off to miss the vitals. I plan to change the sights to the truglo fiber optic with tritium to see how I like them. I also plan to swap to a 3.5lb disconnect.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have both G20 and 7.5" super redhawk in 44mag and I use both it just depends how I am hunting. I carry my Ruger if I am going to hunt with it because I feel comfortable out to 75yds and if I am bowhunting, scouting, or rifle hunting I carry the G20 which I only feel comfortable out to about 40yds max. I can tell you 15rds of 10mm is sure nice to have when your walking through a swamp in the dark with a bow in your hands.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 2, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> I was using a handload of 180xtp over 800x. I haven't tried the double tap or buffalo bore but can say that before I could get close to the double tap velocities accuracy went south. The load I'm shooting now is a 180 xtp just over 1200 fps. For me I can hit a 3 inch plate at 30 yards pretty much 100 percent of the time. At 50 yards I'm 50/50 with some of the misses being real close but a few are far enough off to miss the vitals. I plan to change the sights to the truglo fiber optic with tritium to see how I like them. I also plan to swap to a 3.5lb disconnect.


Thanks, we are pretty much alike. I am using 180 XTP with Longshot powder and getting right under 1200. fast enough for me and the stock Glock barrel is not messing up my brass.
I am using the Ameriglo Hack sights and I do like them.I personally am not a fan of any dots or color on my rear sight, I like a wide solid black one with an easy to see front like the GL-434, bright front and tritium too.
Yes, I shoot mine at 50/60 yards also and can keep them all in about 8" but that is a little to far for me to shoot at a deer or pig with the G29 using whatever rest I can find. I am hoping for 30 yards or so, closer would be good too.
Good Luck!
http://www.ameriglo.net/catalog/sights/pistol-sights/glock/special-combinations


----------



## golffreak (Dec 2, 2011)

I prefer the G20. Lot easier to carry and will kill them just as dead.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have actually been thinking on hunting hogs at night with a feeder light after deer season that's why I'm going for the tritium sights.

Teethdoc you haven't said exactly what you plan to do with one or the other. The big revolver will do anything the g20 will do except give you 15 rds. The Glock doesn't even come close to equaling the big revolver in range and penetration. The glock is more fun to practice with and is probably accurate enough that the average hunter couldn't get any more range out of a revolver. Most people I knoew just don't shoot good enough to shoot anything past 25 yards with a handgun that isn't scoped. Those that spend time to really practice with a handgun can get alot more out of the revolver. A 454 revolver will kill anything on this continent. I wouldn't hunt anything larger than deer with the 10mm and wouldn't try large hogs without something like the 200 grain cast load that double tap loads.


----------



## nickE10mm (Dec 20, 2011)

Couple considerations... 

First, is a G20 LEGAL for deer hunting in your state?  How about other states you might travel to?

Second, do you reload?  

Third, what is the largest game you would realistically like to hunt in your state? 

Fourth, will this pistol serve double-duty or will it be a hunting gun only?

Fifth, is weight an issue?  

Sixth, what is the terrain like where you hunt?  Do you hunt from a stand or still hunt, or post-up on high ridges or clearcuts?

The G20 / 10mm with MAX handloads (200gr @ 1200+, 180gr @ 1300+) or full power factory loads (DoubleTap, Buffalo Bore, Underwood, Reed's, etc) will kill deer JUST fine.  I've killed three deer with 10mm's... two with my Razorback and one with my Fusion longslide.  

You're gonna have to place your shots just right no matter if you're hunting with a 10mm OR a .44mag.

Good luck!


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2011)

I carry a G20 daily and also carry it when hunting. I use 200gr WFN cast Double Tap ammo when hunting. I have also carried a S&W 610 with a 6 inch barrel and used the same ammo for a couple of deer. Either works very well but the G20 is easier to carry.


----------

